# Junkyard Dog



## Vietvette69 (Dec 25, 2012)

I posted in the Photo section also. I bought this 1996 325 Hydro for 150 bucks. It was rusted & neglected except for the engine. Its a Kawasaki 17hp. I replaced numerous parts the biggest was a head gasket. Muffler seat,battery ,4 tires,fuel pump etc.all got replaced. The hood was trashed so instead of a new $400 hood I sheetmetaled the top&patched the sides so it would still tilt for service. It now pulls wheelstands easily,starts on the first crank ,idles slow&smooth etc. & NO SMOKE EVER !!!! I built a 48in homade plow and it works great especially on sidewalks. Everyone stops&asks if it is a racer,since there is no deck. I saved a worthwile JD from the boneyard--henceforth came the name "Junkyard Dog". Hope someone appreciates my effort. I like the site you have. Merry Christmas to all. Ed


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Vietvette69 (Dec 25, 2012)

*Merry Christmas!*



tractor beam said:


> Hey, welcome to the forum!


Thanks for the comeback&hope you like my "Hot Rod Plow""


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Cool rig there Ed! You did a good job. You'll have to get yourself some wheelie wheels and have a blast!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..Ed.. Nice job on the tractor now all you need is a Tractor Forum decal to go on there like mine in my avatar.


----------

